# My saltwater pics



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

here's a few pics from my tank, it's a 40.

here's my decorator crab. He took all my daisy polyps and stuck them on himself. I was mad at first, cause i thought they'd die, but i've noticed them growing on him and a few droping of in different spaces and starting to spread
pics kinda un clear though, but you can see them


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Blurry pic, but I get the point. Nice tank!


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

here's my skunk clown, stinky pete jr. hiding between two anenomes, i keep moving them apart, but he (or the current, or both) keeps pushing them back together
you cant see him too well, he kept wiggling around, he's the yellow blobbetween the sebae and long tentacle anenomes


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

here's one more 
blue damsel venturing out from his hiding spot


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i like you corals


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ou have a very nice setup and fish.. F.a


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Beautiful tank baby, I love all your corals and little stinky Pete


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks like a cool setup, more pics please!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great set-up :nod:


----------

